# Beauty and the Beast. Lemania to ETA...



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Breitling Cosmonautes. 1997 Caliber 12 Lemania 1873/77 and 2005 Caliber 22 ETA 2892-A2. Quite a contrast...  Cheers,
Ron


----------

